# Join the "Andrew Bogut isn't going to be a bust" Club!



## Amplifier (Feb 7, 2005)

Think we're all crazy for comparing Bogut and Mihm? Think Bogut is more Tim Duncan than Christian Laettner?

Prove it!

Post in this thread to join the Andrew Bogut isn't going to be a bust club. You can even include his projected stats! 

Think about it, you know basketball as well as anyone on the board so your prediction is probably right. Might as well make your opinion public so you can point to this thread a year from now after Bogut wins ROY. 

Regardless of whether Bogut is great or a bust I'll bump this thread next June... like a time capsule. 

So join the Andrew Bogut isn't going to be a bust club now.

-Amp


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I'll join this club. Bogut is going to be more like a Pau Gasol, which isn't at all bust material. He isn't going to be a Tim Duncan, but the Mihm comparison is just as laughable. Both are too extreme.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I'll buy it. I think he's going to put up #'s like Big Z, but have more impact on the game & stay healthy.


----------



## ItalianStallion (Jun 8, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> I'll buy it. I think he's going to put up #'s like Big Z, but have more impact on the game & stay healthy.


i think the same exact thing. hell be a sligthly better Z


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

He's going to help carry the torch for the next generation of Centers.


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

Think Dirk Nowitzki with better inside skills and A LOT worse outside skills with Tim Duncan's fundamentals but not his talent. In the prime he will get about 18-10 and will be a borderline allstar.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Nice call, Patchwork and knicksfan. Agreed. Add me to the list.

P.S. Becuase I know MarvinWilliamsFan or whatever is lurking in this thread, I just want to point out that Julian Wright's gonna be better than Marvin in a few years. Marvin will be good; Julian will be great.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

Bogut will be at least 17/10/3...far from a bust. Put me in.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

put me in...no way he is going to be a bust


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

SeaNet said:


> He's going to help carry the torch for the next generation of Centers.


 :yes: Its very rare these days to find a good YOUNG big man to form a team around, and Andrew will be an exception to this. You can put me in, I'm a strong believer that a lot of players won't be a bust, but will be future superstars such as.....

Bogut
Webster
Marv(I can see him kind of like Melo)
Paul
Green
Monta Ellis..........rolleyes

So I'm definitly wanting to be part of the club


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

add me


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

I want in!
Bogut will not be a bust


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

You know I'm in


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

Add me.


----------



## SeaNet (Nov 18, 2004)

knicksfan said:


> *Think Dirk Nowitzki with better inside skills and A LOT worse outside skills* with Tim Duncan's fundamentals but not his talent. In the prime he will get about 18-10 and will be a borderline allstar.


Given that Dirk's entire game is premised upon incredible perimeter play and weak interior play, doesn't that mean Bogut and he are polar opposites? How, exactly, is Bogut like him (outside of the color of his skin, of course)?


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

VincentVega said:


> Nice call, Patchwork and knicksfan. Agreed. Add me to the list.
> 
> P.S. Becuase I know MarvinWilliamsFan or whatever is lurking in this thread, I just want to point out that Julian Wright's gonna be better than Marvin in a few years. Marvin will be good; Julian will be great.


I've never said he's going to be a bust. I've always thought he'd be a solid NBA center 14-10, but if I were running a team I'd be looking for more than a 14-10 guy with the first pick in a draft. With that said, please don't sign me up for this club.

PS: You're right on about Wright, this kid is gonna be an absolute beast! Amare part II IMO!


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> I've never said he's going to be a bust. I've always thought he'd be a solid NBA center 14-10, but if I were running a team I'd be looking for more than a 14-10 guy with the first pick in a draft. With that said, please don't sign me up for this club.
> 
> PS: You're right on about Wright, this kid is gonna be an absolute beast! Amare part II IMO!


I bet he puts up 14-10 next year.


----------



## DiRTy DiRK (Jun 4, 2003)

Add me to the club...Bogut's the man!


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

DHarris34Phan said:


> I bet he puts up 14-10 next year.


He may very well do that, but I'd be willing to bet that his numbers won't get much better than that.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Someone should add a Julian Wright fan club, haha. He looked like an athletic freak at the Mickey D game.


----------



## AussieWarriorFan! (May 30, 2005)

I'll join aswell, Bogut will NOT be a bust!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I see about 18-10 from him in the future

not a bust, but not a superstar either.


----------



## 2cent (Apr 20, 2003)

Rookie year 15-11-3-1.5bpg, in his prime 24-14-6-2. Multiple all-star games, MVP, at least 2 rings and the hall. 

Most of you would disagree with these predictions but I happen to think he's ALOT better than you think. 

BTW is it just me or is there a hint of Larry bird in his game e.g. the passing, the competitevness, the questionable athleticism (not by me though) and the understanding of when to make the right play. Must not have been sucking on your mothers nipple when larry was playing to give an opinion. :biggrin:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

add me, bogut will be a star


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

2cent said:


> Rookie year 15-11-3-1.5bpg, in his prime 24-14-6-2. Multiple all-star games, MVP, at least 2 rings and the hall.
> 
> Most of you would disagree with these predictions but I happen to think he's ALOT better than you think.
> 
> BTW is it just me or is there a hint of Larry bird in his game e.g. the passing, the competitevness, the questionable athleticism (not by me though) and the understanding of when to make the right play. Must not have been sucking on your mothers nipple when larry was playing to give an opinion. :biggrin:


LMFAO, if I were a betting man I'd bet the farm that he won't come even close to those numbers. Those are the kind of numbers that an all-time great puts up.


----------



## DK (May 8, 2005)

I think Bogut will struggle in his first year but rebound and become a very solid player.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> LMFAO, if I were a betting man I'd bet the farm that he won't come even close to those numbers. Those are the kind of numbers that an all-time great puts up.


From his prediction, he thinks Bogut will be an alltime great.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'll join....


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

DHarris34Phan said:



> I bet he puts up 14-10 next year.


Okafor put up 15 and 11 last season, and Bogut is better right now than Okafor was last season. I think Bogut will put up around 17 to 18 points per game and around 11 rebounds a game as a rookie.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

I think he will be a colossal bust...


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

I'm In...I think he'll be a shocking 20-10 in year one...maybe not SHOCKING, but he's my 2005/06 Rookie of the year. :biggrin:


----------



## vadimivich (Mar 29, 2004)

> I just want to point out that Julian Wright's gonna be better than Marvin in a few years. Marvin will be good; Julian will be great.


He better learn to shoot from outside of two feet first. I like Julian, a lot. I think he's kind of Larry Johnson 2.0, but people got to remember that he's extremely raw and is a very poor shooter right now. He's also only a year younger than Marvin (who's a much, much better player right now).

If there's one thing I've learned living in Lawrence, it's that KU fans pile on ridiculous expectations on incoming freshman. Give the guy a chance to mature, he's got a ton of work to do before he's "great".


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

Amplifier said:


> Think we're all crazy for comparing Bogut and Mihm? Think Bogut is more Tim Duncan than Christian Laettner?
> 
> Prove it!
> 
> ...


Thank you amp, so much, i hate that stupid hippie.:curse::biggrin:. I would love to be in.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Julian Wright = Amare? :whofarted 

Oh and Bogut won't be a bust.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

I join. No hesitation.


----------



## MarvinWilliams#1in05 (Feb 13, 2005)

HKF said:


> Julian Wright = Amare? :whofarted
> 
> Oh and Bogut won't be a bust.


Both 6-10 and freaky athletic with manchild bodies. They are very similar. You're just a little b*tch who tries to dump on me every chance you get. Grow the hell up.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Both 6-10 and freaky athletic with manchild bodies. They are very similar. You're just a little b*tch who tries to dump on me every chance you get. Grow the hell up.


Obviously you need to eat your wheaties and fall back. I'm not one of your little chums at Cal Poly. Julian Wright is nothing like Amare. Julian Wright is a wing, not a dominating PF/C. Then again, you've proven yourself to be the village idiot around here, so don't let me stop you. 

"Hear ye, hear ye... a great fool is upon us. He be yon fanboy of sir Marvin of Bremerton."


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

*enjoy!*



MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Both 6-10 and freaky athletic with manchild bodies. They are very similar. You're just a little b*tch who tries to dump on me every chance you get. Grow the hell up.












just pour the wheaties into it


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

MarvinWilliams#1in05 said:


> Both 6-10 and freaky athletic with manchild bodies. They are very similar. You're just a little b*tch who tries to dump on me every chance you get. Grow the hell up.


Act like an idiot, you get treated like one....(referring to past posts)


----------



## Shabadoo (Feb 12, 2005)

I don't like joining fan clubs, but you guys know how I feel about Bogut as an Australian, and as a basketball fan.

Certainly not a Bust.


----------



## Volcom (Mar 28, 2004)

No way Bogut is a bust. Put me in.


----------

